# Aldo absolutely refuses to fight Pettis



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> Ariel Helwani @arielhelwani
> Dana said Aldo will fight Pettis or he's not going to like the way this turns out. He's absolutely refusing right now.





> John Morgan ‏@MMAjunkieJohn
> Dana said Aldo is refusing to fight Pettis - but he's still planning on that fight happening.


I'm conflicted here. Pettis doesn't deserve the shot at all. Guys like Lamas/Swanson and KZ do. But at the same time, Aldo vs Pettis is BAD ASS fight. Kind of hope the fight goes through, but wouldn't mind if one of the other 3 got the shot first.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aldo will fight who his employers tell him to fight. 

Getting tired of these prima donna champions.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh you don't wanna defend your title? then your fired now pucker up jose and do your job this just makes me want pettis to crush him even more


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm pretty conflicted here as well. Why would Pettis want to fight Aldo as opposed to Henderson or Melendez anyway? If I were Aldo I'd be annoyed too. He's fighting guys that are Lightweights that haven't won a damn fight at Featherweight. It really makes no sense. Lamas deserves the shot in my opinion and has plenty of other contenders in the waiting like KZ, Swanson, and Lentz.

But Aldo really has no right to "refuse" a fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Pettis doesn't deserve this fight. But Champions should refuse fights, though undeserved fights should be able to be refused.
Have pettis fight Lamas then Aldo


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Chael Sonnen said he'd fight Pettis if nobody else will.

Anyway... quit refusing fights. Dammit.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dana wouldn't run into these problems if they gave title fights to people who actually did something to get them...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly Aldo/Pettis is getting in the way of Pettis humiliating Bendo again so the fight needs to be scrapped. Pettis needs to embarrass him again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a stupid fight and disrespect to Aldo, the FW contenders and the LW contenders. I also question Pettis' motives for wanting this fight. Dana has cocked up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> It's a stupid fight and disrespect to Aldo, the FW contenders and the LW contenders. I also question Pettis' motives for wanting this fight. Dana has cocked up.


What's stupid about it? he fought frankie edgar who came off 2 straight losses at 155 and wanted that fight for ages, he fought kenny florian who was on a 1 fight win streak, and now he has a problem with match ups? he didn't seemed bothered by it when dana said the fight could happen after 156 so what changed? 

i'm pretty sure pettis is a great challenger and deserves the shot and damn right he shouldn't have to wait around for the bendo/melendez winner only to fight in september or later. And Lamas doesn't deserve shit unless he can ebat the korean zombie who is the real number 1 contender. Also Lamas was KO'd by assuncao so that's a crush fight if I have ever seen one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Good for Aldo. Although I love the fight, contenders on a streak shouldn't be able to just drop a division and get an auto title shot. It's a kick in the nads to everyone else at that weight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

While the reaction is a bit sudden and out of the blue - I can understand why Aldo would be frustrated. It's kinda disrespectful to the champ and the division to have him fighting LWs time and time again. And what exactly did Pettis do to earn the shot? And what did Edgar do? The UFC need to stop this rubbish match-making or their champions are going to get frustrated and feel disrespected, and rightfully so.

Dana messed up here, and he needs to be a man about it and not take the "Do as I say or else..." route, because if anyone deserves his respect - it's Aldo.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> While the reaction is a bit sudden and out of the blue - I can understand why Aldo would be frustrated. It's kinda disrespectful to the champ and the division to have him fighting LWs time and time again. And what exactly did Pettis do to earn the shot? And what did Edgar do? The UFC need to stop this rubbish match-making or their champions are going to get frustrated and feel disrespected, and rightfully so.
> 
> Dana messed up here, and he needs to be a man about it and not take the "Do as I say or else..." route, because if anyone deserves his respect - it's Aldo.


we've already tried your route before with maia and leites and cote fighting silva and gsp fighting hardy and fitch and it didn't work at all, another thing is that lamas should be fighting KZ for the next title shot nayways so this is perfect timing and pettis destroyed lauzon and cerrone and is a former wec champ so he more than deserves the shot, don't forget they were gonna give it to koch before.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> we've already tried your route before with maia and leites and cote fighting silva and gsp fighting hardy and fitch and it didn't work at all, another thing is that lamas should be fighting KZ for the next title shot nayways so this is perfect timing and *pettis destroyed lauzon and cerrone and is a former wec champ* so he more than deserves the shot, don't forget they were gonna give it to koch before.


In a completely different division.

If a top contender wants to drop, fine, but what's the issue with getting 1-2 wins there first?

I'd rather see Pettis denied an auto title shot NOW, before every top contender realises they can just get a free title shot in the division below them and skip ahead of the queue.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> we've already tried your route before with maia and leites and cote fighting silva and gsp fighting hardy and fitch and it didn't work at all, another thing is that lamas should be fighting KZ for the next title shot nayways so this is perfect timing and pettis destroyed lauzon and cerrone and is a former wec champ so he more than deserves the shot, don't forget they were gonna give it to koch before.


So by this logic Weidman has earned a WW title-shot? Diaz messed up the pre-fight hype tapings again, it makes perfect sense, perfect timing.

Aldo has fought a former LW with one FW win and a LW coming off two losses. Give the man a FW contender for god's sake. And yes, I'd love to see Aldo fight Pettis - it just doesn't make any damn sense and it's disrespectful to Aldo.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> In a completely different division.
> 
> If a top contender wants to drop, fine, but what's the issue with getting 1-2 wins there first?
> 
> I'd rather see Pettis denied an auto title shot NOW, before every top contender realises they can just get a free title shot in the division below them and skip ahead of the queue.


well budhisten weidman is injured so that argument is null and like I said lamas and KZhave to fight to see who the tru number 1 contender is and in the mean time aldo vs pettis and pettis doesn't wanna wait around for god knows how long for a fight with bendo or melendez, and like I said aldo didn't have a problem and requested to fight edgar who lost 2 straight at 155.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well budhisten weidman is injured so that argument is null and like I said lamas and KZhave to fight to see who the tru number 1 contender is and in the mean time aldo vs pettis and pettis doesn't wanna wait around for god knows how long for a fight with bendo or melendez, and like I said aldo didn't have a problem and requested to fight edgar who lost 2 straight at 155.


Bendo vs. Melendez is in April - Aldo vs. Pettis was scheduled for August.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Bendo vs. Melendez is in April - Aldo vs. Pettis was scheduled for August.


right but as you know bendo fights about once every 5 months when in title fights so april to september he likely wouldn't fight if he came out healthy, even longer if he wasn't


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> What's stupid about it? he fought frankie edgar who came off 2 straight losses at 155 and wanted that fight for ages, he fought kenny florian who was on a 1 fight win streak, and now he has a problem with match ups? he didn't seemed bothered by it when dana said the fight could happen after 156 so what changed?
> 
> i'm pretty sure pettis is a great challenger and deserves the shot and damn right he shouldn't have to wait around for the bendo/melendez winner only to fight in september or later. And Lamas doesn't deserve shit unless he can ebat the korean zombie who is the real number 1 contender. Also Lamas was KO'd by assuncao so that's a crush fight if I have ever seen one.




Lamas pisses me off. He shouldn't have had the Hioki win. I want him to fight someone and get destroyed


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aldo can do what ever he want and bear with the consequences. He is a free man. He is right and Dana is wrong. If it were actual champion vs actual champion, I wouldn't mind queues being jumped. Not the case, not fair, not again.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> right but as you know bendo fights about once every 5 months when in title fights so april to september he likely wouldn't fight if he came out healthy, even longer if he wasn't


Yeah he'd probably have to sit out a month longer or so - but that fight makes sense. And if Bendo wins it'll be a big rematch as well. Doesn't it piss Pettis off in the least to see Bendo walking around with that belt? Pettis was basically screwed out of a LW titleshot when the WEC/UFC merger went down and now the last guy he beat (For the belt as well) in WEC is walking around with the UFC title.

I know UFC has been on a rampage lately booking titlefights that make no sense at all - but it seems like Aldo will take a beating for actually calling them out on it.

I do agree though, it's weird that he flat out refuses to take the fight, doesn't seem like Aldo. But I can understand why he would protest it.

So - no matter what happens, we won't see Pettis fight for six to seven months, which is a shame. And the fight with Aldo would be awesome, as would a rematch with Bendo.

So to sum up my feelings on the subject. I'd like to see Pettis take his shot in the division he's earned it in, but both matches are awesome in my book


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Lamas pisses me off. He shouldn't have had the Hioki win. I want him to fight someone and get destroyed


hioki defiantly should have won the decision, also lamas was KO'd by assuncao or alcantara i forget which won so this is already an open and shut case and if he really wants to earn it he will have to beat the real number 1 contender chan sung jung. Aldo probably knows pettis will beat him after what he has shown lately and against bendo, we can't have any risky fights now can we?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Yeah he'd probably have to sit out a month longer or so - but that fight makes sense. And if Bendo wins it'll be a big rematch as well. Doesn't it piss Pettis off in the least to see Bendo walking around with that belt? Pettis was basically screwed out of a LW titleshot when the WEC/UFC merger went down and now the last guy he beat (For the belt as well) in WEC is walking around with the UFC title.
> 
> I know UFC has been on a rampage lately booking titlefights that make no sense at all - but it seems like Aldo will take a beating for actually calling them out on it.
> 
> ...


See the thing is budhisten Pettis can and wants both belts at the same time so both fights can happen so it makes sense to do it the route he has taken and I think he can win both


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> See the thing is budhisten Pettis can and wants both belts at the same time so both fights can happen so it makes sense to do it the route he has taken and I think he can win both


So a guy who doesn't want to wait for fights is going to hold up two divisions? Not saying that he will beat either champion, only a fight can tell us the truth - but that is some ass-backwards logic by Pettis right there


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't look too much into it, the fight will still happen and Aldo will win comfortably. 

At 145 and 155. future G.O.A.T lighter weightclass fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Don't look too much into it, the fight will still happen and Aldo will win comfortably.
> 
> At 145 and 155. future G.O.A.T lighter weightclass fighter.


not the way he has looked since he got in the ufc, his gas tank isn't great and pettis is much more dangerous than edgar and edgar took some rounds off him. And to budhi who wouldn't wanna have 2 belts at the same time? that would be terrific bj penn is the only other guy who had a chance for it and he failed miserably


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

At least there was some order before. Blame it on UFC 151. After that it gave the UFC even more carte blanche to make these bouts. Most I don't mind in fact I'd be hella down to see this. Never really thought about how Aldo and management felt and I can definitely see why they're pissed. 

1.) Pettis never fought at FW before.
2.) Pettis is extremely dangerous. In fact I think he would win.

So yah if you really think about it, all that hard work Aldo has done his entire career would go down the toilet. 

The strange thing is Pettis already has the title shot for 155. I know he wants to test himself too, but it does kinda suck for Aldo to be taking on an opponent who's coming down in weight with 0 fights in the class. It'll be the second time too that he'll have to put his hard earned belt on the line.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank God. I'm a fan of Anthony's but he doesn't deserve a title fight in a weight class he hasn't won a fight in. I hope Aldo doesn't budge.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Thank God. I'm a fan of Anthony's but he doesn't deserve a title fight in a weight class he hasn't won a fight in. I hope Aldo doesn't budge.


Dana already said the fight is happening no matter hwat or else aldo will be in bad trouble, so aldo has no choice and rightly so, hey boss this job is too hard and I deserve something easier i'm not gonna do it, oh ok then it's my business so you don't do your work i'm sure the wind will do it for you.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Dana already said the fight is happening no matter hwat or else aldo will be in bad trouble, so aldo has no choice and rightly so, hey boss this job is too hard and I deserve something easier i'm not gonna do it, oh ok then it's my business so you don't do your work i'm sure the wind will do it for you.


Dana is not Aldo's boss. Aldo is an independent contractor who can be let go of any time, ZUFFA made sure of that. If Aldo is willing to take the consequences there's nothing anyone can do.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

he is aldo's boss because he dictates his contract thus making him the boss and if he refuses he is fired, aldo requested to fight frankie edgar because he knew it was a favourable match up, pettis isn't so it's on;y natural his team tells aldo that he won't fight him because the team doesn't like it.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably Ed "Idiot" Soares' bright idea trying to get Aldo some Anderson money.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Why do we even have separate divisions if they are going to keep doing this? 

Would I like to see these two fight? Yes I would but I'd also like to see the guys at FW who have earned shots get a chance. Half of his defenses in the UFC have been against LWs dropping down. At least Frankie was a UFC champion who defended his belt against top competition and was the uncrowned LW champion. That was close to a super fight; Pettis hasn't earned those kinds of accolades yet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is not a good look for Pettis imho. He should go back to being the "I will fight whoever the UFC puts in front of me" guy. It might be common but it is something that is a respected trait and a much better business decision if you care what the guys who run the biggest MMA company in the world think about you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Why do we even have separate divisions if they are going to keep doing this?
> 
> Would I like to see these two fight? Yes I would but I'd also like to see the guys at FW who have earned shots get a chance. Half of his defenses in the UFC have been against LWs dropping down. At least Frankie was a UFC champion who defended his belt against top competition and was the uncrowned LW champion. That was close to a super fight; Pettis hasn't earned those kinds of accolades yet.


he was the wec champion has beaten the current champion, your right lets give him lamas and then cub swanson and then mendes and then koch and then maybe dennis siver let's just do that. And while we're at it let's give gsp dan hardy again and then thiago alves and then mike pierce and then nate marquardt i'm sure as long as there all earned shots everyone will be happy instead seeing a competitive and interesting fight. I hear this lamas kid has better cardio and striking and wrestling than aldo right?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he was the wec champion has beaten the current champion, your right lets give him lamas and then cub swanson and then mendes and then koch and then maybe dennis siver let's just do that. And while we're at it let's give gsp dan hardy again and then thiago alves and then mike pierce and then nate marquardt i'm sure as long as there all earned shots everyone will be happy instead seeing a competitive and interesting fight. I hear this lamas kid has better cardio and striking and wrestling than aldo right?


Barely beat him and then lost to Clay Guida and then beat 3 middling LWs. Lamas, KZ, and Cub have been winning fights at FW one of them should get the shot. The difference in speed between FW and LW is huge we don't even know that Pettis could hang with Aldo; Edgar is one of if not the fastest LWs and Aldo was faster.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Barely beat him and then lost to Clay Guida and then beat 3 middling LWs. Lamas, KZ, and Cub have been winning fights at FW one of them should get the shot. The difference in speed between FW and LW is huge we don't even know that Pettis could hang with Aldo; Edgar is one of if not the fastest LWs and Aldo was faster.


that doesn't matter, pettis doesn't get hit as frequently as edgar and he has a way bigger arsenal of attacks


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that doesn't matter, pettis doesn't get hit as frequently as edgar and he has a way bigger arsenal of attacks


Pettis isn't fighting the level of guys Edgar has been fighting. Bendo out struck Pettis for most of their fight. I love Cowboy but he is a ******* statue in there and Lauzon is a schizo in the cage he is either doing something amazing or getting demolished.

Edgar hasn't fought a guy on their level since 2009. You can act like him not getting touched up means something when he is in there with Penn, Maynard, Bendo, and Aldo every ******* fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I am okay with Pettis fighting Aldo only if when Pettis loses, he goes to the middle of the pack at LW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Pettis isn't fighting the level of guys Edgar has been fighting. Bendo out struck Pettis for most of their fight. I love Cowboy but he is a ******* statue in there and Lauzon is a schizo in the cage he is either doing something amazing or getting demolished.
> 
> Edgar hasn't fought a guy on their level since 2009. You can act like him not getting touched up means something when he is in there with Penn, Maynard, Bendo, and Aldo every ******* fight.


Bendo didn't outstrike him at all your insane, I thought the showtime kick put a stamp on that point for the frosting on the cake but apparently not with you, bendo didn't land anything significant on him standing the whole fight. Do you really think ricardo lamas and cub swanson will even come close to making aldo say oh there's a fight on is there?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for Aldo.
It's about time Dana respects the actual FW contenders instead of treating them as sh*t by putting them aside for the LW's to have a shot at Aldo after winning a amazing amount of 0 fights at his division.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lamas is a joke, and Cub has even less of a chance. all about KZ


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Bendo didn't outstrike him at all your insane, I thought the showtime kick put a stamp on that point for the frosting on the cake but apparently not with you, bendo didn't land anything significant on him standing the whole fight. Do you really think ricardo lamas and cub swanson will even come close to making aldo say oh there's a fight on is there?


I'd like to see Cub or KZ against him the same amount as I would Pettis. The way the first Cub fight went doesn't really tell us anything about how they matchup. Aldo would probably run through all 4 guys in the conversation.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> I'd like to see Cub or KZ against him the same amount as I would Pettis. The way the first Cub fight went doesn't really tell us anything about how they matchup. Aldo would probably run through all 4 guys in the conversation.


Lamas beat Cub. Cub is by far the worst of the 4 fighters being discussed, then Lamas, then KZ, then pettis


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well if I remember correctly out of the 4 UFC opponents only 1 aldo has finished and it was one dimensional earned his title shot at fw chad mendes. The other 3 were former lws who made him go to decision the only person I would like to fight aldo at 145 is korean zombie if he gets his cardio right which is no guarantee but he can beat lamas in a contenders match on the same card and then get the shot.

Pettis is a better striker than anyone he has faced and has the best cardio outside of edgar of aldo's opponents, i'd rather see aldo vs pettis then see a squash match between lamas and aldo while pettis waits for the melendez vs bendo winner praying that said winner doesn't get hurt so he has to wait to ******* september at the earliest to fight again. Aldo really wanted the edgar match too it was not forced upon him and people weren't too mad with koch getting a shot by default too.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Probably Ed "Idiot" Soares' bright idea trying to get Aldo some Anderson money.


You must know something that no one else in the world knows... :confused05:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Lamas beat Cub. Cub is by far the worst of the 4 fighters being discussed, then Lamas, then KZ, then pettis


Lamas and Aldo aren't the same fighter. Lamas isn't getting Aldo down and has no way of mounting offense against him standing Cub is at least fast enough and good enough standing to maybe land something decent. Aldo is a ******* monster though none of these guys have a legitimate shot at beating him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> Lamas and Aldo aren't the same fighter. Lamas isn't getting Aldo down and has no way of mounting offense against him standing Cub is at least fast enough and good enough standing to maybe land something decent. Aldo is a ******* monster though none of these guys have a legitimate shot at beating him.


Lamas and Cub both get wrecked. KZ if his cardio is good gives aldo a run. Pettis is a great striker, fight is close. 

And Pettis doesn't have the second best cardio after Frankie. Kenflo had better cardio.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Lamas and Cub both get wrecked. KZ if his cardio is good gives aldo a run. Pettis is a great striker, fight is close.
> 
> And Pettis doesn't have the second best cardio after Frankie. Kenflo had better cardio.


maybe I didn't notice because he hardly did anything


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Lamas and Cub both get wrecked. KZ if his cardio is good gives aldo a run. Pettis is a great striker, fight is close.
> 
> And Pettis doesn't have the second best cardio after Frankie. Kenflo had better cardio.


I think KZ and Pettis have the same defensive flaws standing and both get hammered by Aldo for their flawed boxing. KZ is probably the overall better and more creative grappler of the two. I agree that those are the two most intriguing matchups but since KZ is winning fights within that division he should be ahead of Pettis.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> I think KZ and Pettis have the same defensive flaws standing and both get hammered by Aldo for their flawed boxing. KZ is probably the overall better and more creative grappler of the two. I agree that those are the two most intriguing matchups but since KZ is winning fights within that division he should be ahead of Pettis.


I'd much rather for KZ to get the fight because I'm a fan, and he's earned the shot. KZ has more defensive flaws than Pettis though. Pettis is hard to predict, which gives Aldo problems. KZ is extremely aggressive which could give Aldo problems. 

Lamas has power but is too slow to land anything, his wrestling is not good enough to be effect against Aldo. 

Cub has speed, and power but he's so wild and sloppy. Aldo murders him


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL wow. If this does NOT show that Aldo is 100% scared, please feel free to defend this. He gladly fought someone making their FW debut off of two straight losses, yet he's refusing to fight someone making their FW debut off of wins?

Please, what a scared hypocrite. Diaz and Sonnen didn't deserve title shots either, and the champions didn't refuse (not counting Bones/Sonnen 151 that never happened, totally different situation/scenario).


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> LOL wow. If this does NOT show that Aldo is 100% scared, please feel free to defend this. He gladly fought someone making their FW debut off of two straight losses, yet he's refusing to fight someone making their FW debut off of wins?
> 
> Please, what a scared hypocrite. Diaz and Sonnen didn't deserve title shots either, and the champions didn't refuse (not counting Bones/Sonnen 151 that never happened, totally different situation/scenario).


I don't think he's scared, I think his management team may be frustrated at the lack of respect he's getting. He is the FW champ, this would be the third guy to move into his weight class and get an automatic shot at his belt ( k-flo is the exception as he did one fight at fw). I don't think it's a matter of being scared, it's a matter of devaluing the man's title.

Don't get me wrong Pettis vs Aldo would be sick, but what has Pettis done to prove he's a legit fw contender? He has made a case for Benson's title, but not the FW title. There are plenty of guys who could make a case for a FW title shot such as Kawajiri, Curran. Even boring ass clay guida has a strong case for the FW title than Pettis, he does hold a victory over the man and is undefeated as a fw. I'm guessing Jose Aldo is just tried of guys from other weight classes coming into his and getting a shot at his belt without doing anything in the division. 

These guys are pro fighters I don't think anybody is ducking anybody or is scared to fight a certain guy. It's a bunch of politics and other stuff that comes into play that prevents good match ups from taking place.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> LOL wow. If this does NOT show that Aldo is 100% scared, please feel free to defend this. He gladly fought someone making their FW debut off of two straight losses, yet he's refusing to fight someone making their FW debut off of wins?


Aldo knows that Pettis is one of the few people who are better standing than he is, backed up by an awesome gas tank. Pettis would honestly wipe for floor with him and damn right Aldo is scared. Scared of losing his title and what comes with it more than scared of taking a beating mind....UFC fighters are rarely truly scared of each other. 

He would love to fight KZ or Lamas next :laugh:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Aldo knows that Pettis is one of the few people who are better standing than he is, backed up by an awesome gas tank. Pettis would honestly wipe for floor with him and damn right Aldo is scared. Scared of losing his title and what comes with it more than scared of taking a beating mind....UFC fighters are rarely truly scared of each other.
> 
> He would love to fight KZ or Lamas next :laugh:


If Pettis is truly that good I think he would have been champ by now. He's flashy I'll give him that, but at the end of the day Jose Aldo beats him. Jose Aldo has an element that a lot of guys don't have he trains with some of the best stand up guys in MMA (Anderson Silva,Machida,etc). Plus we don't know how the cut would affect Pettis, we all thought Frankie would be faster than Aldo also. The only grey area for aldo is his gas tank, vs Pettis he holds an advantage on the feet, much faster, more technical, and has more power.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> If Pettis is truly that good I think he would have been champ by now.


Well he did beat Henderson....

He really should of had his shot at Edgar instead of the Maynard rematch, he was screwed out of that. Also areas Pettis lacks are not areas Aldo exceeds at, is not that Pettis is "Truly that good" I don't think he is necessarily better than Aldo...Just that Aldo's style and stamina weakness are perfect for Pettis. 

The rest is more question marks over Pettis, stuff Aldo does not know like the weight cut....unknown factors are not likely to make Aldo any more confident.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thing I never understood is why if Pettis hates waiting on a shot is that Aldo fight scheduled for August? Bendo/Melendez will be long over by then....I thought he hated waiting....yet that Aldo fight is a half a year away....makes little sense.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> If Pettis is truly that good I think he would have been champ by now. He's flashy I'll give him that, but at the end of the day Jose Aldo beats him. Jose Aldo has an element that a lot of guys don't have he trains with some of the best stand up guys in MMA (Anderson Silva,Machida,etc). Plus we don't know how the cut would affect Pettis, we all thought Frankie would be faster than Aldo also. The only grey area for aldo is his gas tank, vs Pettis he holds an advantage on the feet, much faster, more technical, and has more power.


The only reason he isn't champ is because he's been hurt.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Well he did beat Henderson....
> 
> He really should of had his shot at Edgar instead of the Maynard rematch, he was screwed out of that. Also areas Pettis lacks are not areas Aldo exceeds at, is not that Pettis is "Truly that good" I don't think he is necessarily better than Aldo...Just that Aldo's style and stamina weakness are perfect for Pettis.
> 
> The rest is more question marks over Pettis, stuff Aldo does not know like the weight cut....unknown factors are not likely to make Aldo any more confident.


I think aldo will win, however I would love to see Henderson vs Pettis 2. Henderson has grown a lot from the first fight, in a rematch I see Henderson taking it easily. Btw Pettis, like Henderson both got their shot at Edgar, only difference is Pettis got dominated by Clay.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I think aldo will win, however I would love to see Henderson vs Pettis 2. Henderson has grown a lot from the first fight, in a rematch I see Henderson taking it easily. Btw Pettis, like Henderson both got their shot at Edgar, only difference is Pettis got dominated by Clay.


He didn't and should't of even had to fight Guida... and please....that was domination? Seriously now?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't understand why Aldo would see it as disrespectful. Championship calibre fighters are wanting to move down to face him. If anything it's a sign of respect. 

And as was stated, he wanted to fight Frankie who was coming off of two losses at LW, but he wants no part of Pettis who is coming off of some impressive wins? Seems odd.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guida didn't dominate pettis at all the only action he had was nearly getting tapped with a triangle.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

> UFC has been on a rampage lately booking title fights that make no sense at all


Get used to it, folks.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

On one hand good for Aldo for standing up for the FW's. I don't know if this math is right because it's so late but Aldo is sitting at 2,471 days of being undefeated, Fedor's record is 3,526 days. Aldo is less than three years away from breaking Fedor's record which he would do before he's 30. This is the sort of GOAT type thing that fighters should dream about and I can see how he doesn't want to cheapen/risk it against hand picked opponents. 

Dana has shown a real lack of loyalty towards fighters and he's clearly changed the rules. I don't take issue with the champions stepping up as those maybe the only people who can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think what Dana means by, "he won't like how things turn out" probably means if necessary Dana will strip Aldo of the title and release him from the UFC. Basically Dana is saying," You are going to fight him whether you like it or not." This is typical of Dana White.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Some of you guys are unreal. If your the champion you should be scared of fighting no one, Aldo should be happy of the challenge because beating Pettis would make him a huge star and up there with the rest of the champions. What would be the point in Pettis fighting 2 fights first?? He would run through that devision and then next year we would be back in
This situation. If Aldo moved to LW ime sure he would of got straight title shot. Aldo need to stop worry about who deserved what, he gets paid to fight and beating top guys would make him more of a ppv draw and a more popular champion with some fans. If anything Aldo should be honoured these guys want a crack at him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Some of you guys are unreal. If your the champion you should be scared of fighting no one,


Their are other reasons to refuse a fight. If you have a guy that's easier to fight who has earned a shot that doesn't mean you are scared it just means to want an easy fight. Another reason is money, Aldo was getting 24 to show 24 to win two fights ago, in this last event he was paid less than Overeem and Rashad. He's getting paid more now but he might feel the UFC isn't properly compensating him. 



Ludinator said:


> Aldo should be happy of the challenge because beating Pettis would make him a huge star and up there with the rest of the champions.


Because Faber, Florian and Edgar aren't big stars? People know who he is, he isn't Demetrius Johnson he's been a main eventer for years. Pettis isn't a huge step up, BJ Penn or Matt Hughes might be but Pettis is on the same level as Faber/Florian/Edgar. 



Ludinator said:


> What would be the point in Pettis fighting 2 fights first?? He would run through that devision and then next year we would be back in This situation.


He could both move up to LW and not fight Pettis, he could also be 750,000 dollars richer


Ludinator said:


> If Aldo moved to LW ime sure he would of got straight title shot. Aldo need to stop worry about who deserved what, he gets paid to fight and beating top guys would make him more of a ppv draw and a more popular champion with some fans.


IIRC he would move up to fight a champion, not even for the championship. But being undefeated for 8 years and being a contender for the belt dropping down are two very different things. Aldo get's paid to fight, just not paid well and we now know that if a fighter is "too expensive" and on the "downside of their career" they can get cut. The guy that beat Pettis is now in the mix and Maynard is talking about dropping down. I can understand why he feels like the UFC might be persecuting him a bit. Also their is an advantage in seeing if these LW guys who make these huge cuts can both maintain their bodies and make the cuts.



Ludinator said:


> If anything Aldo should be honoured these guys want a crack at him.


The title is honor enough, also don't you think you lose more honor by losing the fights?


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Aldo will fight who his employers tell him to fight.
> 
> Getting tired of these prima donna champions.


This^ 

Any champ who refuses to fight anyone should be immediately stripped of the title. The person they refused should get an immediate title shot with the next highest ranked fighter.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

John8204 said:


> On one hand good for Aldo for standing up for the FW's. I don't know if this math is right because it's so late but Aldo is sitting at 2,471 days of being undefeated, Fedor's record is 3,526 days. Aldo is less than three years away from breaking Fedor's record which he would do before he's 30. This is the sort of GOAT type thing that fighters should dream about and I can see how he doesn't want to cheapen/risk it against hand picked opponents.
> 
> Dana has shown a real lack of loyalty towards fighters and he's clearly changed the rules. I don't take issue with the champions stepping up as those maybe the only people who can.


Who cares if a fighter is hand picked why does that make any difference? If you can't beat any and everyone who comes then you are NOT the champion. Aldo is a great fighter and is disrespecting himself and the belt by refusing any fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMATycoon said:


> Who cares if a fighter is hand picked why does that make any difference? If you can't beat any and everyone who comes then you are NOT the champion. Aldo is a great fighter and is disrespecting himself and the belt by refusing any fight.


Well it's millions of dollars for one(especially for a champ making midcard money for half his UFC career), it's also undermining his division and accomplishments by saying that 145ers are just a weaker 2nd tier version of 155lbs.

It's like that old saying The Pride goeth before the fall, look at BJ Penn.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Well it's millions of dollars for one(especially for a champ making midcard money for half his UFC career), it's also undermining his division and accomplishments by saying that 145ers are just a weaker 2nd tier version of 155lbs.
> 
> It's like that old saying The Pride goeth before the fall, look at BJ Penn.


The only Featherweight that might deserve a title shot right now is maybe Cub Swanson. I really think he needs to fight someone who has made it up to title contention first though. I think Cub is great but i don't think the fights he has had warrant a title shot.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMATycoon said:


> The only Featherweight that might deserve a title shot right now is maybe Cub Swanson. I really think he needs to fight someone who has made it up to title contention first though. I think Cub is great but i don't think the fights he has had warrant a title shot.


Ricardo Lamas has beaten Matt Grice, Cub Swason, Hatsu Hioki, and Erik Koch pretty damn amazing run looking at it now. Chan Sung Jung has won three in a row and won 4 bonuses in those fights. Both guys "earned" title shots either from high profile wins or style points. Neither would beat Aldo but they deserve the respect and compensation of the fights.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Ricardo Lamas has beaten Matt Grice, Cub Swason, Hatsu Hioki, and Erik Koch pretty damn amazing run looking at it now. Chan Sung Jung has won three in a row and won 4 bonuses in those fights. Both guys "earned" title shots either from high profile wins or style points. Neither would beat Aldo but they deserve the respect and compensation of the fights.


As much as I like KZ I think he is a fight or 2 away from a title shot. 

You have a point with Lamas. I changed my mind and would support that match up. You win this time pancake head.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder how this fight would look on the that ranking system the UFC is supposed to be bringing in.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I know I am a little late to the party here but I'll throw in my opinion. I agree with Aldo and his right to refuse anymore straight from 155 fights. If Pettis fought 1 or 2 fights at 145 and got quick routed to the title, fine, at least he fought at 145. But Aldo is being treated as the Intercontinental Champion in WWE(WWF). We can't give you the title you really want at the moment (155) so we will give you a shot at something (145). It really is kind of insulting. 

As for "The Champ should never refuse a fight", Aldo hasn't ever refused a fight from within his division. As mentioned above, Pettis isn't a 145'er, and Aldo already did the UFC a solid by fighting Frankie without any 145 fights.

I'll end my little rant with this. If Dana White wants us to take the lighter weight classes more seriously, then maybe he should treat them as such. Granting fighters title shots in divisions they don't fight in proves how valuable you think the belt really is.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't see how anyone is defending Aldo here. I have nothing against him, but he's clearly scared. He fought Edgar at FW coming off of a 2-fight losing streak and no FW experience. Someone is coming off of wins and no FW experience, and now he's refusing? I guess he wants to go back to the stage where he's fighting no-namers and main eventing under-the-radar pay-per-views in Brazil. 

I'm sure Dana will get his way, but his verbal threats are useless, considering Bones and Diaz seem to be doing just fine now.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

my 2 cents here; Pettis vs Aldo is really the only sellable 145 lb title fight. Look at the highlight reals you could make from these 2. And I think Pettis is the only guy that wants the fight that could win it. Pettis is great. It took me a long time to get on the bandwagon, but Im here, boys and I brought Pabst Blue Ribbon!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

3DLee said:


> my 2 cents here; Pettis vs Aldo is really the only sellable 145 lb title fight. Look at the highlight reals you could make from these 2. And I think Pettis is the only guy that wants the fight that could win it. Pettis is great. It took me a long time to get on the bandwagon, but Im here, boys and I brought Pabst Blue Ribbon!


PBR? I'm outta here.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I really want to see a final rematch of Pettis/Henderson. I think Pettis wanting to drop down and face Aldo is a mistake. He's been on a roll and in a great rhythm at 155. He's right there at the top of the heap for a rematch with Benson. It would be a sick fight. I never would suspect Aldo would refuse a fight with anybody with his insane skills. He had no problem with Frankie and he was a LW champion.* Well, as Dana has said, "If you're a champion you should be willing to take on all new comers."* He's right. Like Anderson brutally finishing all 3 fights at 205. Jon's waiting for him and Anderson knows that JBJ has the skills to shock the world and take him out. Not to say it will happen but it certainly can...


----------



## mac9955 (Jul 9, 2012)

The hell is this don't deserve stuff?

It IS The Promoters JOB to put on fights people want to see. If your telling me more people want to see Aldo/Lamas over Aldo/Pettis, your ******* Crazy.

That's what UFC is now doing in 2013, they are putting on Fights people wanna see regardless of Weight Division Streaks and whatnot. Look at Aldo/Edgar and Jones/Sonnen. And I GUARANTEE both those PPV's will do better then the typical Aldo fight and Jones fight respectively.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Do people really think that Pettis is a better striker than Aldo?

Pettis is diverse, quick and unpredictable, but he has some major defensive flaws.

Pettis, the same guy that was getting tagged repeatedly in the face by world class K-1 kickboxer Shane Roller? The same Pettis only a few fights ago who wanted NOTHING to do with Jeremy Stephens in the striking department? lol

I think it's funny how he's very clearly ducking wrestlers as well. I don't think Pettis wants any thing to do with the winner of Melendez/Bendo. Both powerhouse wrestlers who could give him major problems in the wrestling department. Pettis hasn't done squat to prove that he can hang with the upper echelon grinding wrestlers since the Guida fight.

Aldo is technically a much better striker than Pettis with much better defensive capabilities. He's also probably the faster of the two. Jose has every right to complain, Pettis hasn't earned shit at FW.

Also vs KZ and Pettis vs the winner of Bendo/Meldenz is what I want to see and what makes most sense to me. I'd love to see a Bendo/Pettis rematch and I'd dying to see The Zombie fight for gold. If Pettis doesn't want to wait around for the winner of Gil/Bendo, then take another bloody fight at 155.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's a delicate subject. If the rules now are made by the minute, that should be clarified to all competitors. No expectations = No worries.
Ppl are so fast on calling one of the most decorated champions scared or a cry baby simply because the fight would be awesome. Yes, it would, maybe it will, but what is happening to UFC, weight divisions, queues? I understand fighters should do what the bosses say while employees, but they do have the right to express their frustration when crazy decisions are made out of the blue.
What about other fighters waiting for Aldo? Screw them for the business, ok, but at least they get a compensation for having to wait more, no? May be a small share of the PPV they were supose to be starring? Consolation prize...

Aldo will fight whoever UFC tells him in the end, IMO, but let the champion protest, damn it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Dana twitted that Aldo vs Pettis is on.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess Aldo changed his mind when Dana basically told him to fight or else loose the title. Either way I'm glad this is happening and he can either prove Pettis has no business at featherweight or not. At this point that's all he can really do.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I guess Aldo changed his mind when Dana basically told him to fight or else loose the title. Either way I'm glad this is happening and he can either prove Pettis has no business at featherweight or not. At this point that's all he can really do.


If Aldo would lose his title for this, Jones should lose as well, specially when his refusing to fight Sonnen caused a whole event to be erased from the map.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems like they worked it out. 

https://twitter.com/danawhite/status/306214293991481344

I'd still prefer Bendo vs. Pettis II though 

But this fight is bound to be fireworks, earned titleshot or not 

EDIT: It also seems that with a win over Pettis Aldo will move up and fight the LW champ.

https://twitter.com/MMAjunkieJohn/status/306245662473859072


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> If Aldo would lose his title for this, Jones should lose as well, specially when his refusing to fight Sonnen caused a whole event to be erased from the map.


You can't compare the two situations. Not saying I agreed with Bones not taking the fight, but there's a difference between not wanting to put your belt on the line with like 10 days notice, and not wanting to put your title on the line with like 4 months notice because someone doesn't "deserve" it. Bones knows Sonnen doesn't deserve a shot but is doing it anyway.

Not to mention, Bones is a much bigger star than Aldo. Who the hell is Aldo to say someone shouldn't get a title shot?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> You can't compare the two situations. Not saying I agreed with Bones not taking the fight, but there's a difference between *not wanting to put your belt on the line with like 10 days notice*, and not wanting to put your title on the line with like 4 months notice because someone doesn't "deserve" it. Bones knows Sonnen doesn't deserve a shot but is doing it anyway.


Get your information straight, man. Jones knew his title would be on the line *longer than 10 days*. Where did you get that from? 


The Best Around said:


> Not to mention, Bones is a much bigger star than Aldo. Who the hell is Aldo to say someone shouldn't get a title shot?


So the big star status is the free pass to speak up while less shiny stars should shut up? What follows this so fair logic? New comers will have to scrub the cage floor after they fight?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> You can't compare the two situations. Not saying I agreed with Bones not taking the fight, but there's a difference between not wanting to put your belt on the line with like 10 days notice, and not wanting to put your title on the line with like 4 months notice because someone doesn't "deserve" it. Bones knows Sonnen doesn't deserve a shot but is doing it anyway.
> 
> Not to mention, Bones is a much bigger star than Aldo. Who the hell is Aldo to say someone shouldn't get a title shot?


To be fair Jones knew for 3-4 months that he would be fighting on that date and defending his belt. And that is what he should have done. He didnt know he would be fighting a MW who hasnt been training but hey you would think Jones is the one with the advantage in that scenario...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> If Aldo would lose his title for this, Jones should lose as well, specially when his refusing to fight Sonnen caused a whole event to be erased from the map.


Dude there's a huge difference between refusing a fight months in advance and refusing a fight on a week's notice. With that particular example Jones wasn't obligated to accept a fight when he'd been training for months for another opponent and only had a week to prepare. In this example however, Aldo had no excuse to refuse a fight months in advance with ample time to prepare.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Dude there's a huge difference between refusing a fight months in advance and refusing a fight on a week's notice. With that particular example Jones wasn't obligated to accept a fight when he'd been training for months for another opponent and only had a week to prepare. In this example however, Aldo had no excuse to refuse a fight months in advance with ample time to prepare.


Like Jones was in his sofa, with no schedule fight in the horizon and Dana called him to defend his belt in a week.
A whole event canceled because an unprepared, out of shape MW scared the LHW champion in a replacement match...give me a break here.
Both fighters have obligations before the company and the paying public. Aldo initial reaction was abrupt and understandable, but in the end he'll fight Pettis and Jones will go down in history as the one who refused to fight and caused an event to be cancelled.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Like Jones was in his sofa, with no schedule fight in the horizon and Dana called him to defend his belt in a week.
> A whole event canceled because an unprepared, out of shape MW scared the LHW champion in a replacement match...give me a break here.
> Both fighters have obligations before the company and the paying public. Aldo initial reaction was abrupt and understandable, but in the end he'll fight Pettis and Jones will go down in history as the one who refused to fight and caused an event to be cancelled.


Historical perspective is 20/20 but consider what Dana's done over the last six months. With the random firings, the nonsensical title fights, and going after the men that built the sport like Randy Couture. I don't know if Dana isn't getting close to the tipping point and the fans aren't going to turn on him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree that he's been making questionable calls but he's been doing that since pretty much day one. He's concerned about the UFC and popularity and PPV money. That being said he's also never been a fan favorite.


----------

